# In Melbourne next week



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahoy Mangoes, I'm in Melbourne next week to pick up my new (2nd hand) car and do a bit of other work-related stuff - I won't have my yak with me, but will have access to the trusty rowboat at my folks' place, so if anyone wants a fish around the Edithvale/Chelsea area (preferably mid week in the morning or late afternoon) then give me a holler


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Squiddo, mate I'm sick next Tues 18/9 with a plan in mind and the weather looks the goods this far out (does the dinghy have a trailer option?). If that doesn't work, you're more than welcome to borrow my yak and fish gear at any stage...a car and racks being what ya need to organise (although Wednesday I can probably help ya with that one). If fishing doesn't happen...I'd be keen to catch up and beat ya at an arm wrestle/darts/pool/squatting to piss on five cents from a distance or anything that involves competition/no competition with bullshit and a feed


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like a golden plan mate, especially the squatting/5 cent coin idea, I'll be in touch


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Squidder,

I can't predict my sickies like Poddy (well OK I'm waiting for the Snapper to start before I get ill :wink: )

I'm not too sure about the 5 cent option but would be keen on the idea of drinks, a meal and some bullshit ...

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Just say the word and I'll aim for that 5 cent coin while Poddy flick spins it across the floor, most nights after work this week are free 

And if i can swing saturday morning you will have a yak for the day so we can flatten some squid and red things???

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah count me in lads...pending :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi ya Jason
Have a good one with them mangoes.....all sounds a bit dodgy to me
pity I have the kiddies for the next three weeks while the other is overseas.


----------

